# What Did You Score For Xmas Thread???



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 25, 2013)

Post up what you guys scored for Xmas.

My g'friend bought me an Ibanez Prestige.....woot!!! Got some Steven Hawking DVD's. DVD's as well on Space/Astronomy, Few Adidas Hoodies and Training Tops, Aftershave and last but not least BEER and lots of it!!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Dec 25, 2013)

I scored a Nikon D3200 and some tempurpedic pillows for my really bad neck. Super grateful

Tested the camera out on my dog whom I spoil


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 25, 2013)

Shit load of money I don't deserve.

Oh, and this.


----------



## techjsteele (Dec 25, 2013)

Music-related, the following:

Native Instruments Komplete 9 upgrade:





Peavey Revalver MKIII.V:





IK Multimedia Apmeg SVX:






I also received some candy and other misc stocking stuffers.


----------



## vilk (Dec 25, 2013)

A big bottle of absinthe


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Dec 25, 2013)

I got a crossbow. Its good for like, shooting things. I don't hunt but it'll be fun as hell to take to a range and bust some shit up


----------



## karjim (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice, useful and simple like nothing else... I've jsut realized that my wife can't stand the noise of my little amp haha ...I thought I played like a god...well obviously no !


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 25, 2013)

This is what I got:


----------



## TheKindred (Dec 25, 2013)

^ @karjim

Subtle


----------



## Datura (Dec 25, 2013)

A strymon big sky..................................from myself.


----------



## Michael T (Dec 25, 2013)

I got some Kobalt mini screwdrivers & soldering iron. A set of green knobs & switch tip (for my "secret" project) & a RC Baja truck so me & the little one can drive the wife crazy.


----------



## Riffer (Dec 25, 2013)

Wawa gift card
Cycle Gear gift card
GoPro 3 Hero
Sennheiser HD280 headphones


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 25, 2013)

I got a second pedalboard which is about half the size of my big one, so much more portable. Now to buy some more pedals to put on it! 

Also got another overdrive - my third  It's a Nobels ODR-1, not an expensive pedal but sounds absolutely f*cking wonderful. It's a totally different tone to a Tube Screamer, it has its own character, and it's a sound which is really good for the grungey rock stuff I like playing. Try one.

Also got some money from relatives, which will be very useful in saving up for the MJT Strat build I'm planning on doing in the new year.

Other, smaller stuff - three sets of Elixir strings, some chocolate, a Duck Commander duck call (being a suburban British teenager, I don't hunt... but my family and I are all big fans of the show so it's a funny gift that makes a great noise), a couple of books and a Top Gear DVD. All good


----------



## silent suicide (Dec 25, 2013)

I scored BIAS and some expansion packs for JamUp.
And a sheep fur, nice and soft. Purrrrrr


----------



## Discoqueen (Dec 25, 2013)

I got some music, a pickup, a chair... but my favorite present...

My nephew got a spit ton of lego sets he doesn't know how to build! Uncle Disco to the rescue!!!!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Dec 25, 2013)

Deez


----------



## Necris (Dec 25, 2013)

Inherited my brothers old iPhone, he got a new one yesterday. My parents got me some nice moccasins and fuzzy socks, perfect for the grim New York winters .

On the music related side of things I bought myself an Ampeg VH140C 2x12 Combo today.


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 25, 2013)

Razar Kraken headset...but I've got some GD tennis elbow so I can't play CS:GO!

Ah well! I also got a machete from my brother...still a little confused.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 25, 2013)

Batman pajama pants  

A nice button-up shirt

Tons of guitar strings (still waiting on UPS to deliver half of them  )

I'll be visiting my dad's side of the family next week, but since none of us could decide what we wanted, we all just kinda gave each other a price range, so we're all gonna buy our own gifts and get reimbursed later  like my dad bought a pair of protective ear muffs that I'm paying him back for as my gift to him haha

I'll likely buy a bunch of gear and some clothes:
-Whammy DT 
-black Dimarzio Titan bridge, zebra Dominion bridge and Liquifire neck 
-jeans, shirts, etc.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 25, 2013)

Got a nice zip up hoodie from my second cousin in my family's secret santa, and I also got some BX5 D2's, an Ebow, and GTA5.


----------



## bcolville (Dec 25, 2013)

I got a pull up bar that hangs on door frames. Im happy cause now I can get a decent back workout at home instead of using my annoying bowflex.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 25, 2013)

3 gift cards. Two of them for a music shop and one for clothes. I'm pleased.
Also a little bit of money.

Earlier I bought myself a Christmas present; a Squier VM Jazz V. I'm sold on Squier VM and CV's.
My next present to myself will probably be an upright bass, hopefully within this week.

My sister got mad and cried when we got home because she didn't get as many and expensive gifts as some of her friends. Spoiled child is spoiled. She was the same last year.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Dec 25, 2013)

bcolville said:


> I got a pull up bar that hangs on door frames. Im happy cause now I can get a decent back workout at home instead of using my annoying bowflex.



my older brother just got one of those. i woke up this morning and he and my little brother made me do 10 wide grip before i could piss


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2013)

Assassins Creed 4, a bunch of cash and some socks. 

My bank account can now rest easy after the damage my Ibanez Prestige purchase did to it last week.


----------



## UncurableZero (Dec 25, 2013)

I got a Lenovo i7 laptop and some cash on the side.
I'm so done with buying gear until I learn to play half-decently.


----------



## ferret (Dec 25, 2013)

A bit of cash from parents on both sides. A neat scale model catapult from my brother, just finished building it and firing little clay balls at the wall. Some clothes from grandparents, good stuff for work.

Technically my RGR421... but I've been using it for weeks 

And for future endeavors... Stephen Corbett's Practical Woodworker and Melvyn Hiscock's Make Your Own Electric Guitar.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 25, 2013)

Got this sweet ass Trogdor the Burninator T-shirt from my sister and two hoodies from my parents.





I think I am getting a portable hard drive and a camera in the post Christmas sales too.


----------



## darkrei9n (Dec 25, 2013)

Mostly hardware for my drums here. An offset double bass pedal and a remote hi hat stand. Also got some gift cards and another cymbal stand.


----------



## GizmoJunior (Dec 25, 2013)

Where to start, I got quite a lot of things. I scored $200, an iPod doc, a bunch of clothes, two pairs of gauges, Otterbox, car charger, stussy hat, and a locking planet wave strap.

Overall it's been a great Christmas!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## AndruwX (Dec 25, 2013)

I got...nothing.
That's what you get living in a religious protestant family.
I still love you, people.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 25, 2013)

New keyboard and mouse, of the gamer-oriented variety:

Corsair Vengeance K70 Keyboard:





Steelseries Sensei [Raw] Mouse:





They keyboard is of the mechanical switch variety. It makes a very satisfying clicky sound whilst typing, and also is a heck of a lot more articulate than my old Logitech keyboard, which used rubber dome switches, some of which were noticeably mushy and at the end of their life.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 25, 2013)

Jackson B7 Deluxe Natural ("Gift" From myself to myself)
Playboy Swimsuit Callender
Sexy Black Three Piece Moreno Suit and Shirt from Dillard's 
Kobalt Tool Kit, Impact Wrench and Air Compressor 
Tool Box for my Truck
Jackson Guitars Hat
Kubota Tractors and Mowers Hat 
VIP Front Row Tickets to see and meet Journey
Ipod Classic 
Gerber Machete 
Two Six Packs of Devil's Backbone Vienna Lager 
Bottle of Pino Gregio
Border Collie Magnet for my Truck


----------



## Riffer (Dec 25, 2013)

This was a present to myself. Got it this past Saturday. SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bodes (Dec 25, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> ...we all just kinda gave each other a price range, so we're all gonna buy our own gifts and get reimbursed later








For me, a little cash from folks. Nothing else. 

GF pissed we said no prezzies, then I got her some gift vouchers for those day spa places.  She deserves more than that for putting up with me!


----------



## Carvinkook (Dec 25, 2013)

Golf clubs... What? Lol


----------



## JakSchitt (Dec 25, 2013)

I got 2 tickets to go on a Jack The Ripper walk in London at the beginning of January, 2 tickets to the British Guitar Show in March.....

And an RG8


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 25, 2013)

Galaxy Note 10.1 tablet, and a USB turntable. Time to finally start an LP collection.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 25, 2013)

-Otamatone
-a new spey rod (Cabela's TLr 14' 9-weight)
-a bunch of gift cards


----------



## flyingV (Dec 25, 2013)

I scored some cd´s for my collection (slowly growing!) and my first own vinyl! Wasn´t planed that way, but my father ordered the wrong option... I don´t mind  




I also got a new Pc Monitor and a sandwich maker. I´m satisfied


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 25, 2013)

flyingV said:


> I scored some cd´s for my collection (slowly growing!) and my first own vinyl! Wasn´t planed that way, but my father ordered the wrong option... I don´t mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's a sandwich maker?

*EDIT* Nevermind looked it up


----------



## Choop (Dec 25, 2013)

I got the blingtastic Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds edition 3DS XL and a bunch of clothes that I was sorely needing.  Oh also a bag of berry skittles, because my favorite.


----------



## Veldar (Dec 25, 2013)

I got this christmas.

- A soundwave ticket.
- AC DC cologne.
- $tacks of money yo.
- A new pair of bass playing jeans.
- USB fan for me that plugs into my PC.
- Old Spice body wash.
- Brut Deodorant.
- A lynx body wash set.
- A lot of M&Ms.
- Glasses that flash.
- Undies.
- A Slipknot, Trivium and Pantera shirt. (Don't even listen to Slipknot anymore and I only have one Trivium album )

EDIT: WITH THE MONEY I JUST BOUGHT A POD HD 500!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT 2!: I bought 5 radiohead albums, a Evangelion movie and a AiC album with my gift cards!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 25, 2013)

Veldar said:


> I got this christmas.
> 
> - A soundwave ticket.
> - AC DC cologne.
> ...


Are those bass playing jeans for crabcore?


----------



## Halogran (Dec 25, 2013)

Tyler said:


> I scored a Nikon D3200 and some tempurpedic pillows for my really bad neck. Super grateful
> 
> Tested the camera out on my dog whom I spoil


That's a good lookin' dog bro!!

I scored an RG8, some beats studio headphones, and a ton of hot sauce


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 25, 2013)

Amazon gift certificate and a scarf.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Dec 25, 2013)

Well it start off with me trying to buy it myself but my mom ended up helping me buy my Christmas present to myself 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/257968-nbd-cherry-pie-chrithmah-edition.html


----------



## muffinbutton (Dec 25, 2013)

32gig ipod touch, terror beanie, headphones, 1.5 pound bag of extra long twizlers, two packages of oreos, pants, two sets of strings (6 string ernie ball sets, i guess my parents forgot i play a 7 string and I didn't expect them to know that I use d'addario), photo album type thing but for ticket stubs, book full of chords, and my birthday is in four days. So I'll probably add what I get from that to here since it's so close.


----------



## Veldar (Dec 25, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Are those bass playing jeans for crabcore?



Only when I have to fill in for my friends core band


----------



## JD27 (Dec 25, 2013)

Columbia Ascender II jacket
Jaybird Bluebuds X Earbuds

And my gift to myself should be here tomorrow, Gibson RD Silverburst.


----------



## redwng1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Beats Studio Headphones
Bare Knuckle-Juggernaut's for my Ibanez RGD 2127z


----------



## blaaargh (Dec 25, 2013)

a ....ing dope ass cyberpunk card game (Android: Netrunner) plus expansions
ca$$$h/guitar center gift card
t-shirts
a few magic cards to round out my commander deck


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 25, 2013)

-Griffin StudioConnect Ipad interface
-Enough Itunes giftcards to buy all the Jamup expansions and Bias
-Assorted adult gifts (printer, blanket, cubicle goodies, etc)


----------



## 7stg (Dec 26, 2013)

A pair of Adam a77x's and a Ibanez m80m both on a good discount.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 26, 2013)

I was actually pleasantly surprised this Christmas. The past few Christmas', I'd get like one small thing from family and just spoil myself. This Christmas, my grandma got me a nice hoodie along with some longjohns and socks, my sister got me two shirts, and my mom got me a body wash set. Definitely was a good Christmas.

Oh, and I got myself a pair of Mackie MR8's(which are f*cking awesome) and a Carvin DC7X(yet to be completed). 'Twas a good Christmas fo sho.


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 26, 2013)

Books

History books.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 26, 2013)

Leo Tolstoy - The Death of Ivan Ilyich and other Stories
Thomas Pynchon - Gravity's Rainbow
David Foster Wallace - Infinite Jest
External hard drive

And I got myself a Fujifilm Instax 210 because instant film.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Dec 26, 2013)

Herpes


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 26, 2013)

^ Truly the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## kerouac (Dec 26, 2013)

Big one was an iPad Air from Mum and her family. Dad got me a couple of capos, headstock tuners, those Planet Waves guitar rests, as well as a big ol' chunk of cash for gear! 

Good Xmas, overall. It was a bit sad since we had an unexpected death a few days before hand, but yesterday helped us all out a lot.


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> Books





Same here. Two of them. I ordered the guitar tablature books for "Ob(Servant)" by Psycroptic and "Colors" by Between the buried and me. Haven't gotten them yet because things take longer to ship during the holiday season but I am hyped about getting them.


----------



## Whammy (Dec 26, 2013)

Socks. Wooly socks...



...and they're too big


----------



## Pooluke41 (Dec 26, 2013)

Seriously though, I got dolla dolla - not herpes.


and to reiterate again: no herpes


----------



## MFB (Dec 26, 2013)

This:





I also got a bunch of freezer foods and a SPIRAL HAM! 

Shit was off the hook


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 26, 2013)

Basics of Mechanical Engineering
Some really nice chocolate
A really nice mechanical pencil
Some new towels
50 euros cash


----------



## Toxic Dover (Dec 26, 2013)

Beer 
Fishing lures
Cash
Coffee 
And yesterday I bought a pair of Aftermaths for my RG8


----------



## Adamh1331 (Dec 26, 2013)

Colt Rail Gun!


----------



## Labrie (Dec 26, 2013)

I bought a house earlier in the month so we said no gifts but I ended up getting my wife a Dyson and she got me a firefighter chess set to put downstairs in our bar.


Then I said f*ck it and bought myself a 55" LED TV and a set of Klipsch RF-82's  I found a PS4 in stock too so I had to get it but the damn thing was broke out of the box so I'm currently waiting for Sony to mail me a new one.


----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 27, 2013)

Its not a pipe bomb or a weapon or a lightsaber. Its an electric cigarette/vaporizer I swear. I've been off analog smokes about three weeks and plan on continuing down that road so I got this. Highly recommend getting an ecig if you are trying to quit.





This was a total surprise from my mom, its pretty gnarly. Its made by "Trash amps".





Those two are probably the big things for me. I did save up a lot of money this year and got a little bit of money to buy a decent laptop but I won't post that.

I completely forgot my friend order some Eliquid for the vaporizers we use. I forgot bout it, we where half asleep when we ordered it. He ordered some basic liquids and I got to make my own online. 
Its chocolate cheesecake with a hint of vanilla and rum. I got to name it as well! We called it "Sexy Keithcake!"


----------



## Vhyle (Dec 27, 2013)

A sweet Brotherhood of Steel hoodie, and various gift cards. But best of all, I got the enjoyment of my daughter opening all of her goodies and having a blast. That's all I need.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 27, 2013)

My wife got me an awesome haul of gifts this year! She always gets the perfect things for me.

My favorite gift was my Joe Bonamassa "Tour De Force" dvd box set in a case that looks like a Marshall Plexi half stack.












She also got me the new "The Sound and the Story" collector's sets for Jim Root and Josh Rand. They came with instructional dvds, tab books, autographed pictures, guitar picks, stickers.












Next up, she got me the Mark Tremonti custom string set (10-49) from D'Addario, which came with an autographed Tremonti cd cover and guitar picks.








She got me the Megadeth "Countdown to Extinction" dvd. 








And finally, she got me a couple of new movies.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 27, 2013)

s_k_mullins said:


> My wife got me an awesome haul of gifts this year! She always gets the perfect things for me.
> 
> My favorite gift was my Joe Bonamassa "Tour De Force" dvd box set in a case that looks like a Marshall Plexi half stack.
> 
> ...


Nice Loot dude


----------



## MFB (Dec 28, 2013)

Bonamassa's "Live at the Royal Albert Hall" DVD kicks all sorts of ass


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 28, 2013)

MFB said:


> Bonamassa's "Live at the Royal Albert Hall" DVD kicks all sorts of ass



All of Joe's stuff kicks ass! 

Just wondering, are you speaking of his 2009 dvd from Royal Albert Hall? Or the 2013 show that's featured in this box set?


----------



## sage (Dec 28, 2013)

Got a Bose Soundlink Mini. It sounds great. I always wanted a Bluetooth speaker for my phone... Kitchen tunes are awesome. Also got a Pick Punch. Put in plastic, whack pick punch, out comes pick-shaped plastic bit. Sand the edges and, voila! Pick. Kinda psyched to order some 1.14mm Ultex-like material and make a few picks.


----------



## MFB (Dec 28, 2013)

s_k_mullins said:


> All of Joe's stuff kicks ass!
> 
> Just wondering, are you speaking of his 2009 dvd from Royal Albert Hall? Or the 2013 show that's featured in this box set?



Shit, I didn't realize he had two, but I meant the '09 one


----------

